
That Little Lawsuit Against Uber Just Got Bigger - lladnar
https://news.vice.com/article/that-little-lawsuit-against-uber-just-got-bigger-and-could-take-down-the-sharing-economy
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10928913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10928913)

